# LED on the cheap



## Mike Edwardes (23 Jun 2013)

I'm thinking about experimenting with one of these over a 45 x 30 x 30 cm tank:







6000K and stated as 1000 lumen output. They come in a range of wattages from 10-50 watts. Has anyone tried one of these or have any opinions on how successful it's likely to be? 

Thanks,


----------



## Alastair (23 Jun 2013)

Troi has used the 30 watt variations of these I believe in his journal here
The Dark Side or What Lurks Beneath | Page 3 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

They look great in my opinion. Ill be giving them a go on my next venture. I did look at them originally for my current tank


----------



## Mike Edwardes (23 Jun 2013)

That does look good. I'm a bit worried that just using one on a small tank will look a bit stark because it's basically a point source and will cast very deep shadows. At that price, I'll just have to experiment I suppose


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jun 2013)

The shadows cast aren't too deep, and I find those that are just add to the scape. They also give incredible glitter lines and an amazing ripple effect.

I'll let you in to a secret...I did my research and the PAR tables below may well be of help, the originals can be found here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195589 page 7, but the whole thread is worth a read.

Actually, come to think of it I used the 20 watt versions, not the 30 watt as stated in my journal; I've just amended it.


----------



## BigTom (23 Jun 2013)

I suspect these are not all created equal. There are lots that look pretty identical on the outside, but I tried a generic looking 40w one from ebay and it was woeful - really dim (although I didn't have a PAR meter for proper measurements), harsh light and horrible colour rendition.

If you're going to buy one, try and order from the same supplier as someone who has had success with theirs.


----------



## justissaayman (24 Jun 2013)

So these use 20W of power (or 10 for the linked ones?)


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jun 2013)

Mine? 20W. The thread linked to plantedtank.net gives good info of which wattage lights are appropriate for which size/depth of tank.


----------

